# hi from France



## camperfever (Aug 5, 2015)

hi !
I'm a new member, Dominique 43 and my husband Thierry 52, we discovered the joy of traveling in a motorhome 7 years ago when hubby made me the surprise of renting one in north of France so we could tour around Britain (oops I forgot to mention we're french)
So we spent 2 weeks wild camping around Britain, up to Inverness. Now, it's our 2nd motorhome and we are more shy about wild camping but I think it's mainly because in France we get a lot of aires where we can park.
So far we went to Great Britain of course, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Slovenia, Hungary, Slovakia, Germany, Austria and Czech republic.

Every year one of us decides of the destination, this year it's my turn, so we're going to visit north of Scotland, I think by the NC500 (except I may cut the right angle and miss Paul O Groat) and visit the Isle of Skye, maybe 2 days if we can.
I wanted to go to Islay as well but the price of the ferry put me off 

My husband is a bit afraid of narrow roads in the Highlands but we'll see.
Next year, we should go to Norway, Sweden and Finland. We usually only go for 2 weeks but I think the trip will be worth a 3rd week off 

If I can help anyone here I'll be more than happy to 

Dominique aka Camperfever


----------



## campertwo (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello & welcome to the site.

We toured the west coast of Scotland including Skye last September & loved it! The weather was hot & dry for us then. Strange eh?
The roads around there are not that small, but they do have passing places where it is narrows. We have quite a large van of 7.38m.

Wild camping is widely accepted in Scotland as long as you are not causing a blockage or being a nuisance.

We joined here as a full member enabling us to download the poi's (points of interest) which include camping locations, water taps, LPG (Gpl) supplies etc

I would suggest you join as a full member (not expensive) & enjoy! 

P.s we have just come back from touring down to the south of France & always love the country! :have fun:


----------



## witzend (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Thanks for the offer of help I hope you enjoy your Scottish trip as much as We always enjoy our trips to France. 

Scotland's Route 66, the NC500, named in the world's top 6 coastal road trips | Daily Mail Online


----------



## jeanette (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site  :wave:

Do not worry about the roads in the highlands, whilst a lot are single track / narrow they have plenty of " Passing Places " which are clearly signposted.


Thank you Mr Google 

Ne vous inquiétez pas sur les routes dans les régions montagneuses , tandis que beaucoup sont à voie unique / étroite ils ont beaucoup de " lieux de passage " qui sont clairement balisés.


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Aug 5, 2015)

Bonjour de l'Ecosse

Hi Dominique and Thierry

We live in Edinburgh, Scotland. Our Camper van has toured just about every road in Scotland. We have literately been everywhere.

Can I suggest that you let me know when you are planning on visiting and for how long. I can then put together a suggested route for you.

Also – I wanted to go to Islay for years. Last year we did. We drove to Kennacraig Ferry Terminal and slept in the car park over night. Next morning we went as foot passengers to Port Ellen. We walked to the Laphroaig, Lagavulin and Ardbeg distilleries. Then caught the bus from Ardbeg to Bowmore. Has lunch there and caught the evening ferry from Port Askaig back to Kennacraig Ferry Terminal and slept in the car park over night again. It was a very cheap day out as we didnt take the camper on the boat. Taking the camper to Islay is not worth it. It can be covered in a day if on a budget. We seen all the best distilleries and had an amazing tour of the Laphroaig distillery. One of the best days ever.

Let me know your dates and I'll try my best to suggest some great places as well as camping spots.

Bon voyage
Nesbo


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi and :welcome:


----------



## milton (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Dominique, welcome to the site.:wacko:

You will love Scotland, so many places to park it is sometimes difficult to choose!  Narrow roads but passing places make it no problem usually.

The Forestry Commision picnic areas often have useful parking areas which I have used - normally away from the road, quiet, but with good access.

There are no chemical toilet disposal places but lots of public toilets you can use.

Take waterproof clothing, strong boots, insect repellent for the midges, and you will have an amazing experience.:drive:


----------



## camperfever (Aug 6, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi and welcome to the site  :wave:
> 
> Do not worry about the roads in the highlands, whilst a lot are single track / narrow they have plenty of " Passing Places " which are clearly signposted.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the google translation, it's quite a good one for an automatic translation 
I always try to speak the best english I can, I even tried to learn scottish gaelic for a while but I must admit I stopped quite quickly knowing it would be hard to learn enough to speak ! (maybe I will take a few bbc alba lessons before september )

To Milton: I already love Scotland, this september will be my 3rd trip to Scotland.
Last time we went up to Inverness, the Loch Ness and slept near Kinlochleven with an amazing view for breakfast  also visited a few distilleries in the Speyside 

So far I've always been lucky with the weather and the midges, in fact I always visit in September so maybe that's the reason ?!

To Nesbo: I will be on holiday from the 11th of September to the 28 included, I need 2 days to travel from where I live (Grenoble, south east of France) to Dover so I'll be in the UK from the 13th to the 26th
I want to spend the most of my holidays in Scotland (but I'm not against a nice spot in England), I was thinking 2 days in the isle of Skye. I need to stop in Edinburgh (to buy my gluten free haggis :cool1 and I'd like to see the beautiful beach of Achmelvich.... I'm open to any other idea.
I've managed to include a google map of what I was hoping to do. What do you think ?

Dominique


----------



## camperfever (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the tips Runnach. I will have a look on google maps at every place you mentioned.
A friend of mine who lived in Scotland for 15 years said Skye was too touristic and that I should go to Lewis instead...
I'll see what we do, anyway I can always plan another trip in a few years :lol-053:

About Edinburgh, I remember the P&R there but I will only need half and hour max in Portobello, as I said to go to the butcher there so I think I'll ask my husband to park nearby and I'll go by foot but I appreciate your offer and thank you for that.
I won't need the french consulate (hopefully)


----------



## slippers (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi there, chti exile here.
Have a look at Calmac hopscotch, very good value for island touring, the Uists
 are stunning, Skye can seem like Paris after the outer isles, happy touring.
Apres ch'tin chi, in'nara d'lote.


----------



## camperfever (Aug 6, 2015)

OK slippers I'll have a look.
I hear a lot about the midges, do I need to buy some avon as a repellent or is September a safe month ? I found some at 10€ a bottle on amazon (that £8) is it the correct price or should I buy it there (if I need it of course !)


I've been looking for a stop in England and found out about Conwy, an "aire" near the castle (the castle looks amazing, it could be worth a visit...), does anyone know it ?


----------



## alcam (Aug 6, 2015)

runnach said:


> Park here, for short walk to Porty.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x4887b84b56116aef:0xd00da30bac1d61df
> 
> Ps, Conwy is in Wales.


I've used the car park at the 5-a-side pitches a few times , is it West Bath street ?


----------



## camperfever (Aug 6, 2015)

runnach said:


> Park here, for short walk to Porty.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x4887b84b56116aef:0xd00da30bac1d61df
> 
> Ps, Conwy is in Wales.



Thanks runnach, and yes sorry for the mistake I realised later that Conwy was in Wales ! It's more or less half of the journey to go to Scotland !


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 6, 2015)

There are mixed views on Avon Skin so Soft as a midge repellant, current favourite is Smidge, available in outdoor shops and some supermarkets here. You won't need it until you get to the west coast of Scotland so you will have time to get it here. I think I paid about £8 in Tesco supermarket last week.


----------



## camperfever (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the tip, I will buy a bottle as soon as I arrive !


----------



## camperfever (Aug 7, 2015)

runnach said:


> Aye, if you ended up at Conwy, you'd be lost.



We're gonna stop in Conwy for our 1st night in the UK. I've never been there, it looks nice. Anyway I love castles.
2nd stop should be near Edinburgh.
I've heard if the weather is bad on the east side of Scotland, it should be fine on the west side, I don't know if that's true, it worked for us last time we were there and we did an anticlockwise tour or Scotland.
Is it true or not ?


----------



## BAC (Aug 7, 2015)

*West Coast of Scotland*

hi Nesbo

we are setting off for Bonny Scotland on the 23rd August, we are aiming for the West Coast if you have any suggestions of places we can Camp, and visit it would be greatly appreciated.

kind regards
Bac



nesbo said:


> Bonjour de l'Ecosse
> 
> Hi Dominique and Thierry
> 
> ...


----------



## camperfever (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks again and again, it's all written !


----------



## The laird (Aug 13, 2015)

Welcome to Scotland when you get here.


----------

